# Fiscal representation



## Ken Sheldrake (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi I am resident in UK and pay a fiscal rep to pay my property taxes. I want to pay these myself as the cost of representation is more than the taxes. my friends who live in the UK but have property in the Alagarve pay theirs direct but my rep says it is illegal. My Portuguese friends are happy to show me where to pay and say it is perfectly OK for me to do this I have a fiscal number can you tell me who is right please. Regards Ken Sheldrake


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Ken
If you do have a Portuguese fiscal number, you don’t need to have any representative to pay your taxes. You can do it yourself. You don´t have to be here to do it. Just pay it on line.
Declaraes Electrnicas 
Register yourself with your tax number, they will send you a password, and, after that you can use your credit card to pay your tax on line from anywhere in the world.
John999


----------



## Ken Sheldrake (Sep 19, 2007)

*Thank You*



John999 said:


> Hi Ken
> If you do have a Portuguese fiscal number, you don’t need to have any representative to pay your taxes. You can do it yourself. You don´t have to be here to do it. Just pay it on line.
> Declaraes Electrnicas
> Register yourself with your tax number, they will send you a password, and, after that you can use your credit card to pay your tax on line from anywhere in the world.
> John999


Thank you very much for that I was sure it was right but it is good to have it confirmed. Kind regards Ken Sheldrake.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

I believe you are making a mistake villasluz. The man lives in the UK. The mater is regarding to a property he owns in this country, so I believe, or else, why should he be paying tax in this country? If for any reason this guy has some income in Portugal, maybe a bank account with interest, the only thing he will have to declare is the Portuguese income. His bank will provide him with a tax paper for the tax man, and, he still can sort it out on line. I am paying tax in 3 different countries at the moment, and I have done that for the last…..years, and never had a problem. Anyway how is your new project going? Silver coast is a lot harder than the Algarve isn´t it?
John999


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Villasluz

I not that you are an estate agent or work for one who you have just placed an add. That's ok i have had links removed before today as it was considered advertising even though i do not have a business or an interest in any of the links i have placed. Any links i have left where for information only.

I have never placed a link in the way that you have you say " Information about the Silver Coast " when in fact it is a link to your own Estate agency.

Some of the most dishonest people i have come across are agents. If you where honest would it not have been better to have put the correct link instead of the way you have tried to con this Forum.

We are lucky to have an honest and well respected agent on this forum who also is a moderator on this site

Peter yes that's my name not something silly to hide behind.

Peter

Informations about the Silver Coast


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi VillasLuz
That is a loud of rubbish. The question here is can I pay my tax or do I have to use a middle man, (estate agent, property manager, etch), to do it. The answer is. Yes I can do it myself. Special tax number is when you don’t have an address in the country, and you need a tax number to buy a property or to open a bank account. In this situations, the estate agent or the bank will “sign a responsibility form”, where a tax number is issued to you, under their responsibility. After you get a legal address in the country, it is in your best interest, and theirs, to take that responsibility away from them, and became responsible for that tax number yourself. I know a few stories of expats, who retired, had their pensions moved abroad and been taxed twice. It is up to your bank to create the right account for you to avoid situations like that. The majority of my “friends” never had that problem. The special fiscal number you are talking about is just another way to “reap” peoples off. Great business. The council tax´s you for your property, the tax man tax´s you for any income you have in the country. If you have a business, an accountant is advised. What gives a bad reputation to the country is the “clever geezers” who still think that, foreigners are stupid and keep inventing new ways to reap them off
John999 
:boxing:


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Villaluz

I have no problem with anybody on this or any Forum. But to come here just to advertise is what i have a problem with.

I placed a link to a bike festival in Gois but as the link included a way to view the owners property site the link was removed. If you looked at Gois the property site their not only provides excellent information but also history on almost every villa in the Gois area. The amount of information is without dought about the best for an area i have come across.

I do object to you placing a link to advertise. The moderator you mention pays to advertise and has that right.

Peter


----------



## Ken Sheldrake (Sep 19, 2007)

John999 said:


> I believe you are making a mistake villasluz. The man lives in the UK. The mater is regarding to a property he owns in this country, so I believe, or else, why should he be paying tax in this country? If for any reason this guy has some income in Portugal, maybe a bank account with interest, the only thing he will have to declare is the Portuguese income. His bank will provide him with a tax paper for the tax man, and, he still can sort it out on line. I am paying tax in 3 different countries at the moment, and I have done that for the last…..years, and never had a problem. Anyway how is your new project going? Silver coast is a lot harder than the Algarve isn´t it?
> John999


Thank you John999 I certainly agree with you. I have a business in the UK and would have no problem with proving my residence and as I am sure you know all property in any country must be taxed in that country only so I am careful to make sure the Portuguese tax is in order. Regards Ken


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Spot on Peter. You welcome Ken. All the best
John999


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

You are right in one thing, Villas. We are talking about 2 different things. I gave a valid answer to a question in the best of my knowledge and experience. In my opinion, you join this forum looking for “WORK”. If you are a non resident, you will lose the free council tax for X number of years; this you get in this country for anyone who buys is first property, no matter if you are foreign or Portuguese. Tax man isn´t easy to deal in any country where you don´t understand the language, but having a tax rep doesn´t give you does free council tax years unless your rep has never both a property in the country. Mistakes can happen by any tax man, but they not so hard to sort out, and that doesn´t really worth 900 Euros a year. (75 monthly). The lawyer/solicitor who helps you buying your property will sort the res. Non res. Thing out easily if you want to. You will get one invoice a year regarding your council tax. The same way you have a bank account to pay your water and electric, when you not there, takes 5 minutes to do the same for the council tax. Account charges are sorted with your bank, what other tax´s are you talking about, if you don´t have an income in the country??? If you have a savings account where you get interest, the Bank will inform the tax man that you had X income, so once a year, around March/April, you do an I.R.S declaration, easily done on line, and that is all, unless you have a business. So why do we need a rep for???
John999
:ranger:


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*reply*

Hi Villaluz

I may not agree with the rules but i am prepared to abide by them. If you where honest as you claim why did you post your link as Information why not as your website name?

Peter

Copywrite is Richard Land


----------



## Diane1 (May 26, 2009)

I am really sorry Villas, John is right; we did the same mistake and had a rep for two years. Now we realized that we were reaped off with that special representation.
Great pics Peter


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Diane
Like you many others did the same, but you live and learn don´t you?
John999


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Peter 
Great photos, didn´t realized that you were a biker. If you are, try Faro concentration, the biggest in the country and one the biggest in Europe. This year had around 30.000 bikers attending
John999


----------

